# LD Lines 2008 now available to book



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

I dont know if anybody else has been checking, but LD Lines have now released their 2008 dates, to my amazement last night. I did do a quick price comparison between booking direct with LD lines or the Caravan Club and they are currently both the same.
Now we have to decide where to go!!


Sarah


----------

